# absolutely SICK



## timetowaste (Jan 9, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pet/532835502.html

WTH is THIS....

AND i cant even email him. you've gotta be kidding me. i'm going to post a response to that guy and hopefully he will see it.

SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK.


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2008)

I think he's being sarcastic..if you scroll down to the bottom:

J. K. dummy flaggers 
I actually like 'em too! 















I understand his frustration though. So many rescue people think they are doing something good by flagging posts where bunnies need homes. I can understand if its a breeder trying to sell animals but not a rehome. The better attitude would be to email the person who posted this and tell him about our website. I like to find out why they are rehoming the pet and see if we can help them keep it. If not, we can give them tips on how to find the bunny a safe new home..


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 9, 2008)

i still disagree with the way this was handled. i doubt he'll even see what i posted anyway and he didnt leave an email address. i wasnt rude though, i simply said i want to adopt the rabbit and asked him to email me back if he sees this.

UGH.

tracy


----------



## pla725 (Jan 10, 2008)

Although the person was trying to make a point they went about it the wrong way. People on craigslist flag posts for thestrangest reasons. 

Follow up:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pet/534664960.html


----------



## Rabbidashery (Jan 11, 2008)

The post's already been flagged and removed. What did it say?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

it said that someone flagged his previous post and that if those people were trying to help him they made it worse, and so now he is going to put the rabbit in the backyard to run free and rename him "coyote bait".

then at the end, you can see above, he wrote JK STUPID FLAGGERS or whatever.

tracy


----------

